# undo super glue bond - is it possible?



## SchwaNa (May 21, 2018)

Hello all, 

2 pieces of mahogany (broken guitar neck) were re-attached using super glue. (I'm not sure which type/ brand - this was done by another owner) - I don't think this bond will hold under string tension. Is there a way to undo the bond? to melt the glue so I can detach the 2 pieces, clean them up and then glue with wood glue (don't worry, I'll add reinforcements as well, just asking about un-doing the super glue). 
Thank you!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

The bond should hold just fine if it was done properly. Superglue (CA) is far from the first choice for these types of repairs but it will still work. Trying to get it apart and clean off all of the old glue would be a difficult undertaking. If it does eventually fail, you will then have the unenviable task of cleaning off the old glue with strong chemical solvents. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

SchwaNa said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 2 pieces of mahogany (broken guitar neck) were re-attached using super glue. (I'm not sure which type/ brand - this was done by another owner) - I don't think this bond will hold under string tension. Is there a way to undo the bond? to melt the glue so I can detach the 2 pieces, clean them up and then glue with wood glue (don't worry, I'll add reinforcements as well, just asking about un-doing the super glue).
> Thank you!



Acetone is the solvent for superglue. Soak the piece in acetone (rag or paper towel, covered with plastic wrap) wait about a minute and it should fall apart.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Put the strings on it and over tension. If it comes apart, no solvent needed. If it holds, no fix needed.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Try acetone--that's the solvent. Super glue is very brittle though, so just snapping it might even work. (It also loses its hold over the years according to Wood by Wright and his multi-year tests of various glues).


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

My understanding is that super glue is suseptable to shock. You might try a stiff rap with a soft headed hammer.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

jayseedub said:


> Try acetone--that's the solvent. Super glue is very brittle though, so just snapping it might even work. (It also loses its hold over the years according to Wood by Wright and his multi-year tests of various glues).


Jean Larivee, a very respected luthier, has used CA (superglue) for many guitar builds for plate joining and pretty much everything else and used to buy it by the gallon. Many of his guitars have survived decades. Most glues fail at some point for various reasons. Hide glue is still the best IMHO for very long term reliability.


----------

